# I found a site! - non dog related



## Lina

So I know this has nothing to do with dogs, but I've been so stressed out looking for a wedding venue, that I just had to share with you guys. I am getting married at Stage 6 in Brooklyn and both my fiance and I are VERY happy with our choice! If you click on Gallery you can see some pics that they have. It's a very cool urban space, so I am very excited about it! 

Kubrick adds that he is also happy that I am done looking at sites since he wants me at home more often! 

To make this a not-so-worthless post, here is a pic of Kubrick for all of you.


----------



## ama0722

Lina,
It looks really cool- is it the Brooklyn bridge that it overlooks (sorry went to NYC but only for a day!) And way to have a choice- a little less stress at least! And there is an outdoor area that Kubrick can go potty 

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Lina,

Oh it looks beautiful and romantic!

Are we all invited....eace:

When is the big day?


----------



## Lina

Amanda, that is actually the Williamsburg Bridge. It lights up very nicely at night, so we'll get great photo ops! Kubrick, sadly enough, is not allowed at the wedding. But, we will have a day-after picnic in Central Park (weather permitting) so Kubrick will be able to come to that! Plenty of opportunities to potty there. LOL.


----------



## ama0722

Lina- well it is very pretty! I need to get married again  A second husband - I could have a few dogs at each house!

Is the dress picked out yet????

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Thanks Marie! I would love to invite you all but I think my fiance will kill me... he's already complaining about how many people are coming. 

We chose September 12, 2008.


----------



## Lina

Amanda, do not even MENTION the dress. My sister (and my mom) keep bothering me to go buy it, but I really don't want to. I love to shop, but I'm not so big on sales people. My sister said she will make sure to keep them away from me as much as possible, though, so hopefully it will be okay... I will probably go look at dresses in a week or so.

Also, I think you should get married again so you could get Mykee!


----------



## juliav

Lina,

The place looks great. I remember the dress shopping (shudder), but that too shall pass. :biggrin1:

I just love the Kurbric's picture. He just looks so hugable and kissable.


----------



## ama0722

Okay the dress is a bad topic! Yeah, they are worse than used car salesman- and you can't run as fast with the dress on!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Lina, what a wonderful site. it looks very special and very romantic. will Kubrick be in the wedding? he would make a very cute best man!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Lina said:


> Thanks Marie! I would love to invite you all but I think my fiance will kill me... he's already complaining about how many people are coming.
> 
> We chose September 12, 2008.


oh - who's more important us or the new husbandound:ound:ound:

At my daughter's wedding we cut the list three times. People are still not speaking to us over being cut....lololololol

We started out with 535 our side - 85 grooms side....
We kept cutting til we had 356 our side - 85 grooms side...


----------



## Cosmosmom

Congratulations on your wedding .
Sorry your puppy cannot be a ring bearer .. We could look for a tux for him and say he just needs a shave .. 
As to the dress - do not stress . The right dress will find you . There are so many wonderful wedding dresses out there nowdays ..
I went on my own and I bought the second dress I tried on . I just knew it was the one .. It was very traditional and classic but beautifully made . My niece wore it to her wedding - it was timeless. I never had a daughter so I was happy to see it could be used again .. She looked radiant .. Her parents were thrilled to have a dress that had been in the family ..


----------



## irnfit

How exciting. It's really weird, but me and my Mom were talking about Stage 6 today. There was a full page ad in the paper and we thought it was such a nice place. 

My DD's wedding went off without a hitch. She got engaged and on Father's day 2003, we went to look at a venue before dinner. As soon as we walked in, I told my husband to get out the checkbook. The following week we went to look for a dress. She tried on 5 gowns and that was enough for her. All very easy. I gave her our budget and really didn't clash with her on anything. All I kept telling her was to remember that she was going to have to look at those wedding pictures for a long time, so she better make good choices.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, that's wonderful, Lina. I love the pix, Stage 6 looks very elegant and urban and sophisticated, all at once. Very NYC. So now you can relax, with your date & venue settled, and the fun begins. The dress shopping is awesome, there are so many great dresses out there today. You'll know when you find the right one ! Don't listen to those cynics (Amanda, you crack me up!) ound:
*Kubrick looks like a total cuddlebug!!!!*

Remember I told you my younger daughter was going to NYC to see her new BF run the marathon? Well, she was standing on the sidelines (with his MOTHER, but that's another story) watching for him to go by in that huge crowd of runners, and when she found him & he found her, he beamed and then broke out of the crowd, ran over and picked my DD up and kissed her, and the crowd CHEERED! AWW, young love! Now that ought to be in the Metropolitan Diary section of the NY Times, don't you think?

I also talked to a close friend here in Cali. tonite, whose lawyer son & his girlfriend (they live in LA) ran the NYC Marathon together last wkend, and afterwards, he PROPOSED. So cute. . . Can you tell how much I love engagements & weddings? So I love hearing all your wedding news. Am dying for my DD to get engaged. OK, I'll shut-up. . . .


----------



## marjrc

Lina, sounds like you'll have a great time! It's a lot of work finding the venue, the meal, music, and all that stuff ..... but thanks for sharing with us. It's fun too!!


----------



## Thumper

Lina..

Beautiful ROOM and doggie! 

Marie...WOW that is SOME guest list! LOL People are still mad over not being invited, ehh? I think we had about 200 at ours and the people that didnt' get invited also QUIT talking to us! Our wedding was a big hit! Of course we had it catered with phenomenal food and an open bar...so people really took advantage of that! ound:

Lina, I was going CRAZY finding the right dress until I found this ONE designer and bought the perfect 'mermaid' style dress, since I had my reception at a room on the oceanfront. Here's the website...he makes GORGEOUS gowns, IMO:

http://www.ianstuart-bride.com/

I hope you find something that catches your eye there!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Congratulations on finding such a beautiful place to get married Lina! Don't worry about the dress, it will jump out at you. If I remember right, my first wedding I got the 2nd dress I tried on and the other wedding dress jumped into my arms and was mine. I got both the first day of looking. 
Getting a dress to be a matron of honor about drove me nuts! That took forever and was a royal pia.


----------



## irnfit

Amy, when my DH ran the NYC marathon, the next day we were reading the newspaper. Well, right on the front page there was a full page picture of people running over the bridge, and there was DH. We wrote to the paper and they sent us an 8x10 photo. He was so excited.


----------



## Lina

Thanks everyone! I'm very excited about my space too. 

Marie that is a CRAZY guest list! We are (trying to) capping ours off at 150. The actual invite number is over 200 but 50+ are relatives of mine in Brazil and there is no way they will be making it (it's very expensive) and a lot of my great aunts and uncles have to be invited (of course) but can't make such a long trip. We will be going down to Brazil in January 2009 or so to meet all those relatives that won't be able to make it to the wedding, so hopefully there will be no hurt feelings.

Cosmosmom, I wish I could wear a dress in my family, but to tell the truth, no one in my family has had a big wedding and so there are no dresses for me. Oh well, at least I will have "something new" to wear! 

Missy, Kubrick will sadly not be able to go to the wedding, but we will incorporate him into the day after celebrations! 

Michele, that's great advice! I will certainly keep that in mind for my wedding!

Thanks Amy (Kubrick thanks you too)! That is so cute and sweet about your daughter! Her time for a wedding will come, you'll see! 

Marj, at least in this place, the food and the beverages (open bar all night) are included with the venue. So that's a lot of things I don't have to think about anymore, thank goodness!

Kara, I totally know what you mean about getting a good caterer. The business that caters Stage 6 (Abigail Kirsch) is the top rated caterer in the Tri-State Area and their food is AMAZING, so I am very very excited about it! Thank you so much for that wedding link! Those dresses are really gorgeous! I already saw two that I like! I insist on straps or sleeves so I really like that he has dresses with sleeves! There are way too many strapless wedding gowns and I'm not a big fan of them for myself (I feel like no matter how much tape is on it, I will keep pulling it up all day). I also LOVE lace, and he has some beautiful lace gowns. So, yeah, THANKS.


----------



## Lina

Jan, I hope that happens with me! I would love to be able to find a dress so quickly. 

Michele, that is really neat! I would be very excited too if that happened to me!


----------



## kimoh

Lina,

It looks like a beautiful site for a wedding. How exciting for you!

Of course this brings back fond memories for me too. I got married in NYC.

Don't worry about the dress it will all work itself out. I found mine the first place I looked. Congrats, and thanks for letting us share in your fun.

Kim


----------



## Amy R.

Kara, that is a beautiful website. The dresses are stunning. I hadn't heard of that designer, and thought I knew them all. Good for future reference for daughter #2, I hope! LOL

My older daughter wore a Vera Wang gown at her Maui wedding. I was just looking at the photos yesterday~~it was a really simple dress, beautifully cut & amazing fabric.

Lina you are wise to avoid that strapless look. Every girl seems to want it, but very few actually look good in it.  It worked for my daughter, but she _is_ well endowed (or as my kids say, has a "rack") and it was a bit hard to keep it all in, shall we say?? Phew, a few nerve-"racking" moments there. Pardon the bad pun!


----------



## Amy R.

If you like lace, Lina, Monique L'Huillier does amazing lace gowns, and there are lots of knock-offs, as she's pricey. She's in Beverly Hills & all the stars wear her stuff, but she's carried all over the country now. You CAN find gowns on e-bay, too, if you can get the right fit. My niece got married in a huge beautiful wedding last year, but didn't want to drop thousands on the gown. She got the most incredible & perfect Monique L'Huillier lace gown with two gorgeous sashes, one white & one brown, on e-bay for $85 !! And it fit perfectly, and she is teeny with big chest, so hard to fit.


----------



## Amy R.

What a neat story, Michele! I would love to see the NYC Marathon someday, never have.


----------



## havaluv

:whoo::whoo: Lina, It's perfect! Yay!!:whoo: It looks like they can do so many different styles and 'looks' there! 
It must feel great to have that decision made! Now you can move on to the other stuff. It will be so much easier now. I'm happy for you. BTW, thanks for that adorable picture of Kubrick! He's such a cutie pie!


----------



## Thumper

Amy R. said:


> Kara, that is a beautiful website. The dresses are stunning. I hadn't heard of that designer, and thought I knew them all. Good for future reference for daughter #2, I hope! LOL
> 
> My older daughter wore a Vera Wang gown at her Maui wedding. I was just looking at the photos yesterday~~it was a really simple dress, beautifully cut & amazing fabric.
> 
> Lina you are wise to avoid that strapless look. Every girl seems to want it, but very few actually look good in it. It worked for my daughter, but she _is_ well endowed (or as my kids say, has a "rack") and it was a bit hard to keep it all in, shall we say?? Phew, a few nerve-"racking" moments there. Pardon the bad pun!


AMY! ound:ound: You are a HOOT!!!!!! LOL

I also did NOT want a strapless dress! ACK! Why are those SOOO popular? The one I had had crystal straps, and I SOOO did not want to be one of "those brides" that kept tugging her top up! LOL! Now, we've ALL seen them...hiking up the strapless dress. noooo way! NOW..if I had to do over again, I would've chosen more COMFY shoes. My shoes were KILLING me, although..they were stunning.

Those Ian Stuart gowns are my fave! And they aren't as pricey as a Vera Wang, I found a local boutique that carried them and they had the dress I wanted for sale as a sample, so I snatched it up! It had to have MAJOR sugery to go from a size 14 to a 0! haha.....but I saved some $ and I had gone in there to order a new one, assuming they wouldn't have it. I saw 3-4 that I LOVE. Maybe I should push DD to get married so I can buy one for her! hehe.

Lina, you have to show us your gown when you find it!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom

I know the feeling - my Mom did not wear a traditional wedding dress there was no dress to pass down so I had to buy my own .. I was very proud of myself as I did buy my own dress with my own money .. 
My parents paid for the wedding but I paid for the dress.
My Mom had a tiny wedding just her family as times were hard for them ...
As to strapless dresses thank goodness they were not popular in in my day .. I really do not think they are cool and I really do not think they are that appropiate for a church wedding .. Great for Maui though .. 
Isn't that why we had proms to get it out of our system !!
I know I am dating myself but there is now way our minister would have married me in a strapless !!
I know times have changed so and everyone is entitled to do as they please so take all of this nonsense with a grain of salt .. OK .


----------



## Laurief

Lina, I just saw your post. That is terrific!! I am sure it is a big relief to have that decision over with!! I think that Kubrick should be the ring bearer!! 
What is the date of your wedding? I know it is next year right??
lAURIE


----------



## mckennasedona

Lina,
Congratulations on finding the perfect, beautiful site. Don't worry about the dress. You'll find the perfect one. It is too bad Kubrick can't go. Not even in a Sherpa under a seat??



> We started out with 535 our side - 85 grooms side....


My goodness, Marie. I don't think I even KNOW 535 people! 

Susan


----------



## Thumper

mckennasedona said:


> Lina,
> Congratulations on finding the perfect, beautiful site. Don't worry about the dress. You'll find the perfect one. It is too bad Kubrick can't go. Not even in a Sherpa under a seat??
> 
> My goodness, Marie. I don't think I even KNOW 535 people!
> 
> Susan


LOL! I guess Kubrick can wait in the honeymoon suite for you two after the reception! hehe.

I know, Susan....I thought I knew alot of people! That's one BIG wedding, Marie! I can only imagine what the bill was for that! I know my few hundred guest drank their weight in gold of alcohol! ound: Our "bar" tab was higher than the food tab!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Hmm, maybe we should all crash Lina's wedding reception with Havs in tow.........she'd be mad but in 20 years they would laugh at the videos I'm sure!

Susan


----------



## Amy R.

Well, we're off and running with your topic, Lina! Don't mind us, we're insane !! ound: What fun! 
I agree that you should have a multiple Hav escort, in fact how about a Hav bridesmaid corps, like a drillteam. Your guests would never forget it. Just kidding! 

Cosmosmom, happy happy happy birthday! I completely understand what you are saying about changing wedding mores. I remember how demure and covered up the dresses were in my era. My husband and I eloped as students at Berkeley, and I bought this little white crepe sheath off the sale rack at Saks. I mean I was a student and it was marked down about 70%. So I loved doing the big-deal wedding for my older DH.


----------



## Thumper

Amy R. said:


> Well, we're off and running with your topic, Lina! Don't mind us, we're insane !! ound: What fun!
> Cosmosmom, happy happy happy birthday! I completely understand what you are saying about changing wedding mores. I remember how demure and covered up the dresses were in my era.


Fashion has definately been hijacked by/for the youngest among us! Strapless, sleevless, WAY short skirts, etc. I LOOOVEE looking fashionable, but one of the reasons I sew is that there are whole stores I must bypass because they insist on revealing SOO much flesh! No matter how old, stretched and worn it is! lol Sometimes..there isnt' a sleeve in sight. I look back on fashions in the 30's, 40's and 50's and can't help noticing how classy and yes, sexy...women like Grace Kelly, Ingrid Bergman, etc. looked in clothes that revealed a svelte figure but covered up much of what is hanging out these days!

Even my teenage daughter has a hard time finding clothes she likes, because she is modest, and she has a beautiful, thin figure...but really doesn't want to show it all! lol

Okay, Lina...sorry for going WAY off topic...

Amy, I did find a cute sheer capelet at my dress at Saks on the sales rack too! lol how ironic.

Kara


----------



## Lina

LOL, you guys are cracking me up. Go ahead and run away with the topic, I don't mind! Susan, I don't think you would get past security with that many dogs, LOL! Stage 6 is at Steiner Studios (a REAL movie studio) and I'm sure they would be very suspicious of that many dogs attempting to crash a wedding! :laugh:

Kara, I am SO happy that my price includes a full OPEN BAR with premium liquor and champagne included. The staff isn't even allowed to accept tips from the guests, so people should be getting very drunk, but at least I won't have to pay any extra $$ for it!


----------



## Amy R.

Kara, you are so right. They knew how to do elegance back then, with far less revealed. Have you ever noticed how much more beautiful and interesting some stars are when they are covered, say, for example Madonna in that flowered Prada dress a couple of years ago. She looked amazing.

Lina~~yes, bravo, open bar is the way to go! Sounds like you are getting a fabulous package there.


----------



## mckennasedona

> Susan, I don't think you would get past security with that many dogs, LOL! Stage 6 is at Steiner Studios (a REAL movie studio) and I'm sure they would be very suspicious of that many dogs attempting to crash a wedding!


Oh, I don't know. I think with 200 Havs and a wedding going on we could convince them they were filming a Julia Roberts comedy!

Susan


----------



## BeverlyA

Congratulations Lina!

I checked out the menu before I got off the website and the food looks spectacular! The venue itself looks incredible too and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we can't wait for pictures!

My one tiny bit of advice for your wedding would be to think about the parts that are the most important to you and concentrate on those. Don't expect everything to be perfect, and if it turns out that way, fabulous! My DH and I decided to plan our wedding very quickly (2 months) and so I knew I had to put the most effort into the things that would mean the most to me. One of those things was the flowers, another was the cake. I to this day, clearly remember the beautiful and unique flowers and cake that we had and am really glad that I spent money on those things and saved it in other places.

My "DH and his Marathon" story is a little embarassing. I think it was his first marathon, and we were just dating at that time. Well of course I was so excited for him and his friends and I was rushing all over town with his camera to get shots of them on the course. Close to the end, I was waving and smiling, with the cam hanging around my neck, having just "shot" some pics when Jim yelled to me, "Don't forget the lens cap!". Arggggg. I didn't get a single shot of them without the lens cap on!

Beverly


----------



## Lina

Beverly, that is hilarious! I'm sure everyone has done that once or twice in their lives. 

I totally understand what you're saying about picking the things that are most important. To me, that is definitely by far the food, the place and the photographer. I feel like the food and the place are the things I remember the most out of all the wedding I've been to and I would love to keep those things in memory through the photographer. I feel like I got a great caterer (they also do the wedding cake - included in the per person cost!) and a wonderful site. As far as the photographer goes, I haven't booked her yet, but my date is available and she told me that she loves my venue and would be very excited to shoot my wedding. She comes VERY highly recommended and we are hopefully meeting sometime this week and I am SO going to book her ASAP since I love love LOVE her pictures:

http://www.angelicaglass.com

I think flowers are important, of course, so I will be paying attention to them, but I am also doing a lot of Do-it-yourself things and adding a lot of little touches that I hope my guests will appreciate. I guess I just have to wait and see! 

Thanks you all for listening to me! I love being able to share this with you guys and I hope I'm not boring any of you... I promise to keep my next wedding hurdle announcements to a minimum.


----------



## Lina

Susan, that sounds like a great movie! 200 Havs and Julia Roberts... what a great combo! 

Amy, thanks! I do think I am getting a nice package (like I mentioned, they include the cake and the cake cutting in the per person cost as well as the open bar)... I also have free valet parking and coat check. My mom said that my guests will love me! LOL.


----------



## Thumper

Lina,

That's great! I agree with 'prioritizing'. With me, the most important things were the food, reception location, open bar (my friends LOVE to drink!) and the DRESS! My only regret.....is the gorgeous, yet excruciatingly painful swarovski crystal 5 inch heels! haha. Granted, I got tons of compliments but I couldn't walk for a few days afterwards. And, believe it or not...I left my own wedding starving! (Who has time to eat?)

I'll warn you...with an open bar you can pretty much count on a few people getting hammered and making an ASS of themselves! ound:We had one couple that were dancing SO sexy and making out on the dancefloor that people laughed about it for days, my video guy had a hard time putting the film together and cutting them out. OH..and my neighbor's kid kept getting in front of the camera. Everyone thought she was OUR kid! The video guy had us walk off into the sunset on the beach and then here comes the neighbor kid running after us!!!!ound: Hilarious!

Hmm....but what went wrong at my wedding? Well, my wedding party got way TOO drunk at the rehearsal dinner the night before and one of my bridesmaids was late and barely made it. Another one of my bridesmaids didnt' wear a bra! (which was a bad idea with their dresses that I let THEM pick out, strapless, btw)

It sounds like you are halfway there and the plans are fabulous!

I let a friend of mine deal with flowers and decoration (she's an interior decorator and offered/begged) and she did SO great! I could NOT have picked better flowers. They were all tropical, birds of paradise, ginger, a few other tropical flowers...gorgeous! I brought them home with me and gave some away and the hummingbirds came to feed off them for weeks! They are now my new favorite flowers! lol 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom

I remember a lot of postitves about my wedding .. One of them was riding to the church with my dad . it was just the two of us in the limo .. It was the last time i felt i was going to be his so called little girl . A life changing event as Dr Phil would say ..
The other thing I remember was the photographer - he was obssesive and it shows .. He seemed to always need just one more shot .. The pictures were beautiful but it seemed like he was always there and i did not have time to really enjoy my wedding or guests . Posing for this and posing for that .. 
Nowdays it is different - they seemed to take time for photos and then you have a get out of jail card .. You can go out and enjoy the party ... Yeah !!


----------



## Beamer

Congrats on finding your venue, Lina!

I'm shocked no one here has started a thread for wedding day photos! hmmm?? lol

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona

Lina,
Cosmosmom is right. The most important thing is to enjoy it, both the process and the final event. So many brides get so stressed that they really don't enjoy it all that much when they look back on it. Be sure to have fun with it and don't expect absolute perfection. It's the little things that happen that make a wedding memorable and fun to look back on. It's the rest of your life that really matters. 

Hey, maybe your new hubby will get you a puppy as a wedding present!!

Susan

Susan


----------



## Lina

Susan, that would be wonderful, but he's already told me he wants a second Hav as soon as we buy our house (after the wedding - a year from now or so) so in essence I will be getting a puppy eventually! 

I agree with both you and Cosmosmom... I try to be a very laid back type of person and the photographer I chose only does "posing" during the portrait session (we will be doing our before the wedding) and even then she is VERY unconventional and prefers fun non-posey pictures. All the rest of the evening, she will be doing journalistic photography, which means just taking pictures as they happen. She is very cool and a lot of fun and I would never get a photographer that would stress me out or make me even more nervous than I am sure I will already be. She will be there to help me relax and that's important to me.

Ryan, we should totally have a wedding day photos thread! That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## irnfit

We had a journalistic photographer for my DD's wedding. She was so unobtrusive that we even forgot she was there. I wanted a posed photo of just the immediate family, and we totally forgot. I think I will get her to do one soon, anyway. She was very good.


----------



## Havtahava

Lina, the venue is gorgeous. Are you going to use the location overlooking the Brooklyn Navy Yard? It looks like it is spectacular at night.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Lina! That photographer does stunning work!!! I love her stuff!!! You'll no doubt have tons of photos to choose from, very stylish and unique photos.

When my hubby's bro got married, he and his bride had the trad'l photographer, but also one who took candid shots in sepia. Many of those shots were the best ones of all! They were intimate, unique and very moving. Since I was maid of honnor and Ralph was best man, as well as having our 3 kids in the wedding party, you can be sure we kept quite a few photos.  That was a lot of work to organize though..... My dd was 5 1/2, one son was 9, the other son 10 and with hubby and I in the party it made for a LOT of shopping - $$kaching$$ !! lol Ah, but all well worth it. We had a blast!! 

Kara, I also had a mermaid dress. That was back when I could actually fit in one!! lol It is fun reading about everyone's wedding stories.


----------



## irnfit

Lina, for flowers we used Flowers by Brian. he does all the flowers for Regis and Kelly when they have the weddings on the show. He has an office on LI, but I think he also has one in the city.


----------



## ECudmore

The place looks perfect for a devine wedding. Wish we could join you at the park.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Lina

Michele, thanks for the rec! I can't use him, however, because the only stipulation in my contract is that I must use one of the eight required florists for the venue. It's their only requirement, and all the florists are supposed to be great, so we decided to go with it.

Marj, I love her work too! I'm meeting Angelica tomorrow and I really hope we get along well with her, though I'm sure we will as we've had some pretty witty e-mails back and forth and she seems to be a very cool person. 

Kimberly, yes, it's that site at the Brooklyn Navy Yard. My ceremony will be on the outside terrace on the top floor at 7pm and the sun sets behind Manhattan at 7:15pm so we're hoping it will be a beautiful day and we won't have to move the ceremony indoors. *crosses fingers*

Thanks Elayne! Maybe I'll invite some of the Havs from the area for the Day After Brunch! I'm sure my family will think I'm nuts, though. LOL.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh wow - outdoors with that setting _and_ a sunset? That would be pure heaven. I'll cross my fingers with you!


----------



## Lina

Thanks Kimberly! I'm way too excited about the venue, but I think that's a good thing since it is my wedding after all. 

I hope this is not faux pas, but I just worked on our website (it's not done yet, but almost there) and wanted to share it too! Please feel free to tell me to stop wedding talk and I will! I think I'm so excited because it's still the beginning of wedding planning... at least that's what I hope! 

http://carolinaandspencer.com


----------



## Havtahava

I love it! I just went through and read about the proposal and feel like I know a bit more about you two. Soquel HS? I know you have family here, but I didn't realize you'd gone to high school here - especially both of you. I love Soquel!

I like the page on your wedding party too. That makes it so personal and yet, makes it a supported family feel with all the intertwinings of your friends and family.

And beyond all of the wonderful personal touches, I love how clean and elegant the site is. It is aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## Lina

Thanks for all the website compliments Kimberly! I wanted to keep it simple but pretty, so I'm glad you thought that it was that.

Yes, I grew up in Santa Cruz (I moved there from Brazil when I was 11 years old). I love Soquel too... Spencer and I actually met for the first time at the Soquel Diner. How's that for local? 

The wedding party page should be updated with the men as soon as Spencer gets off his butt and does it. He is notoriously slow at these things, but he promised that it will be done by this weekend, we'll see if it actually is. LOL.


----------



## Thumper

Lina,

I LOVE your website  How cool! Yall' are the CUTEST couple and the love for each other just penetrates every word you write. SOO sweet! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful site, Lina!! Great job. I love seeing all the pics there and can't wait to know more.


----------



## ama0722

Lina,
How interesting is it that you grew up in the same area and then ended up on the same side of the country!

As to the site I love it, especially your stories on the bridal party!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Lina, you've created a beautiful wedding site. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Susan


----------



## irnfit

Beautiful website, Lina. You will have a beautiful wedding.
My daughter got married at the Crescent Beach Club on LI. She wanted to get married *on* the beach. Most beaches don't come with a venue, but this one did. It rained all week, but her day turned out beautiful. We had a morning wedding (due to budget). The beach was on the LI sound. I will borrow her DVD so I can post some photos.


----------



## Lina

Thanks for all the website compliments! I'm glad you guys like it! 

Michele, you should totally post pics for us! I love wedding pictures!!!

Anyone else? Wedding pics? You know you want to share.


----------



## KristinFusco

Congratulations Carolina!

Stage 6 looks amazing, I'm sure it will be absolutely beautiful! I am going to check out your wedding website now, I LOVE looking at wedding pages, all of my friends have had them as well and I think it gets everyone in the wedding spirit! 

I was a bridesmaid 4 times this year, and I have 2 bridesmaids jobs lined up for the summer! :biggrin1: Tony told me to cut down the number of single girlfriends I have so that he doensn't have to go to more weddings, but I LOVE going! I have a virtual closetfull of one-time-wear dresses. If anyone's kids need a prom dress, let me know, and for the cost of shipping you can have one  They come in: pearlescent champagne, eggplant, wine, and some almost hot-pink color that can best be described as raspberry sherbet (although I may need to hold that last one for a friend...LOL)

~Kristin


----------



## uptownbabe

Hello Lina,

Congrats on your upcomming wedding. I too am a newly wed. I didn't want a strapless gown either, but it seemed to be that they were all strapless. I kept an open mind, and found my dream dress. It was strapless to start, but I added a cap sleeve. It changed the look of the dress and made it more elegant.


----------



## uptownbabe

This is/was my dress. I went with a long full fingertip veil as well


----------



## Brady's mom

Lina,
Sorry, I just caught on to this thread. Stage 6 looks beautiful. I didn't see a dress yet. Did I miss it or are you still working on it? I have been married almost 3 years so still almost a newlywed. Have fun with it all! We actually were married in St. Maarten. We had 30 friends and family with us and rented a villa where we stayed and had the wedding at. It was wonderful. We did have a reception here as well which was very laid back and a blast! I love weddings, but most of my friends are now at the kid stage. I think we are the only ones left without kids. Well, we do have our furkids which work just fine for me!:biggrin1:

PS Uptownbabe, Pretty dress. Mine was very simple for the islands. I will see if I can post a picture later.


----------



## ama0722

Karen-That is what I wanted to do get married on an island but my (now) MIL had never flown. She has a disorder in her ears and has been working on being able to fly for a few years. She is taking her first flight this spring (we have been married 5 years now  ) But it is to come out and see the furkids! So we did a destination wedding where family could drive to- Niagara Falls where my husband proposed and then a reception the next week at home.

Uptown-very pretty!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Uptown, that is a pretty dress! I am still looking for a dress with sleeves... I did find this one that I think is gorgeous, and it's LACE, which is what I wanted. 

http://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?pageSize=8&page=32&style=J135

I still need to try it on and all but I love it... and the back detail is gorgeous, IMO.

Karen, I would love to have a destination wedding, but the wedding is just too big and more and more relatives from Brazil are coming what seems like every day, so I don't think I could have a wedding that I had to plan from far away. I do love beach themed weddings, though!


----------



## Amy R.

I LOVE it, Lina. It's so gorgeous, and has everything you want. I love the back lace-up detail. My daughter's Vera Wang had the same lacing in the back, and it just looks so pretty when photographed, from any angle. Let us know how the try-on goes!

Oh, I just looked at the testimonials for the dress. It looks amazing on each girl who bought it!


----------



## irnfit

Lina, love the dress. You will make a beautiful bride. Are you going with white or diamond white?
This is where my daughter had her wedding.

http://www.thecrescentbeachclub.com/


----------



## Thumper

Oh, Lina...that's gorgeous!!!

Is it the final choice?  Its lovely. I agree, lace is beautiful! I'm sewing a skirt right now with Lace godets, I suppose I'll have to wear tights, but I just love lace too.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

That is a stunning dress! I can see you and I have similar taste. That is just beautiful.


----------



## Beamer

Lina,

That dress is pretty hot! 
Hey, you did NEED a guys opinion here.. lol

ryan


----------



## Lina

I will let you all know how the try on goes! I know that I have yet to try on dresses, but I'm beginning to already fall in love with that dress. 

Michele, that's a beautiful place for a wedding! I'm sure your daughter had a wonderful wedding. I'm not sure about the dress color, but I really want to see what the white over the light gold looks like.

Karen, I want to see a picture of your dress!


----------



## Lina

Ryan, thanks or the guy opinion! I will make sure to pass it on to my fiance from you!


----------



## irnfit

My dD's dress was diamond white with gray trimmin around the empire line and down the back. When I read the description on your dress (white over gold) it sounded beautiful.


----------



## Beamer

*Here's my wedding photo!*

Ok, Here is a pic from my wedding day -- Nov 12, 2005
Goodtimes!


----------



## Brady's mom

How fun is it that you have Ryan's help:biggrin1. Okay, so I wish I had my photographers pictures on a disk, but I don't. So here are a few pics that some of our guests took. It doesn't do much justice for the beauty of the place or the amazing sunset we had that day, but you can get the idea. And you can see my dress. I was actually thinking of getting it cut down for my cousin's black tie optional bat mitzvah in January. Tell me if you think that would work.


----------



## Lina

Ryan, what a gorgeous pic of you and your wife! You two look really happy and beautiful together. 

Karen, I love love love your dress! I definitely think you could get it cut down and then you can use it again. That would be awesome. Great pics of your wedding! If I had a beach wedding, I would totally do something like yours.


----------



## Dawna

Lina,
Your location looks great! I really, really like that dress, too!
We just got back from my little brother's wedding in Cabo San Lucas, and I can tell you if you have a beautiful location the wedding pics will just be awesome.
Karen, you guys look like you were having a blast. Beach weddings are now my FAVORITE. Go to a wedding, get a bonus tan. haha
Dawna


----------



## Amy R.

I love the wedding pix, Ryan and Karen! 
Your wife is so beautiful, Ryan~~you're a gorgeous couple. And you're a doll , just like we knew you'd be .

Karen, love your destination wedding. You guys are darling & I love the dress. My DD #1 was married at the Four Seasons~~Wailea, Maui, at sunset, in 2005 and it was unreal. Yes, Karen, I def. think you could wear the dress cut down to the Bar Mitzvah.

I actually started a destination wedding custom jewelry business after my daughter's wedding, I was so inspired. I make/import bridal/bridesmaid/special occasion jewelry, and it is very reasonable. if you're interested, Lina, PM me if you want to know more. If not, no worries.
I don't have a website, but just do word of mouth, cause otherwise it's too demanding, instead of fun.


----------



## Brady's mom

Ryan, you and your wife look great! What a nice wedding picture. Lina, thanks for letting all of us wonder down memory lane and share this with you!


----------



## lfung5

Wow, I love the look of that place! It's the perfect place for a wedding. Will Kubrick be in the wedding? I know a couple who's dog wore a tux and was in the wedding party!


----------



## irnfit

Such beautiful weddings. I would love to be a wedding planner. We had such fun planning my daughter's, and it went off without a hitch.


----------



## Brady's mom

Linda, I am plotting here. Maybe we could share Kubrick while they are on their honeymoon? Then, we can tell Lina she can get him from the other's house. No no, he is not here, he is at Lindasound:. No no, he is not here, he is at Karen's. It could take weeks for her to find him:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Hey, Karen, you better include me in on this!!!! I want Kubrick during honeymoon too!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Actually, I am closer than all of you. Lina, you can send him here anytime. And Shelby is smitten with him. Or, we could come stay at your place. I need a vacation.


----------



## Lina

Dawna, my fiance's brother got married in Cabo too. It was a beautiful beach wedding as well. 

Amy, I love custom made jewelry! I would totally take you up on your offer but my sister also makes jewelry and she has already asked to make the jewelry for the bridesmaids and for me. She's made me a lot of earrings and I always get complimented on them, so I'm excited. 

As far as you all fighting over who gets to keep Kubrick, as long as I get him back after the honeymoon I just might take you guys up on your offer. I really don't want to leave him with a stranger and I know you guys would take really good care of him... so be careful what you say here, you might regret it. LOL.


----------



## irnfit

How long is the honeymoon? We can take turns.


----------



## Lina

2 weeks probably, but I won't know until we get everything together. I'm sure Kubrick would love taking turns, LOL. He would be able to hang out with a bunch of different Havs and see all his friends again.


----------



## lfung5

I am serious. I will take Kubrick, so please don't hesitant to ask. I can pick him up at the same train station! He would have a blast with my 3, Brady, and Kristin's boys!


----------



## Brady's mom

Fun fun! Perhaps Lina could plan a vacation sooner! I guess we could live with returning him to Lina if we had to.


----------



## Amy R.

Lina, that is so nice that your sister designs jewelry. You will get exactly what you want! I did the wedding of my niece-by-marriage last year who is now a grad student at NYU. Everyone is still wearing their necklaces and bracelets, which is gratifying. It's very creative and so much fun to contribute to someone's very special wedding day.

Hey gals, now stop fighting over poor little Kubrick. I _do_ think he needs a more maternal, older, experienced woman to look after him, while Lina is off celebrating, don't you ??? :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> Thanks you all for listening to me! I love being able to share this with you guys and I hope I'm not boring any of you... I promise to keep my next wedding hurdle announcements to a minimum.


I like this thread and hope to see tons of wedding pictures!


----------



## Thumper

COOL

This thread is so much fun!  Ryan, Your wife is lovely and you are mucho handsome too!

Karen, You are just beaming and beautiful and so is your DH! Great pictures! 

I will try to have someone scan mine today, if I can't figure out how to! lol

Lina, we took a cruise for our honeymoon and that was alot of fun. We went to Belize, Cozumel and Key West...had a blast, made some great friends on the cruise too!

Amy, I will be contacting you! I just need to get DD married off. Not TOO terribly soon, she's just 18, but one day! I'd love to see your jewelry. Do you still have me email addy? 

Kara


----------



## Jane

What a fun thread...I finally had time to check it out last night!

I loved looking at your wedding website, Lina! Thanks for sharing the link with us!


----------



## Cosmosmom

My friends took their Bichon Willie to a wedding at a very posh resort in Napa . As far as I know he is the only dog they have ever allowed on the premises .. They had to have special written permission but they got it .. 
He wore his tuxedo and he was a big hit ..


----------



## marjrc

What beautiful pictures, Ryan and Karen! You all look so radiant!

Kara, we also took a cruise for our honeymoon and it was amazing! Took Royal Caribbean and we did it again on our 15th. I wish I had dig. pictures, but back then they didn't exist! Let's see, that will be 20 years this coming April. Gosh, I was so thin and young then!! lol

Lina, those dresses at that site are to die for!!!


----------



## uptownbabe

Lina, WOW that's Beautiful !! And thank you.  Best wishes for your upcomming event of a lifetime!


----------



## Laurief

Just remember, Kubrick has been to my house, and he knows the yard. Good place to hang while you are on honeymoon!! :boink:


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> What beautiful pictures, Ryan and Karen! You all look so radiant!
> 
> Kara, we also took a cruise for our honeymoon and it was amazing! Took Royal Caribbean and we did it again on our 15th. I wish I had dig. pictures, but back then they didn't exist! Let's see, that will be 20 years this coming April. Gosh, I was so thin and young then!! lol
> 
> Lina, those dresses at that site are to die for!!!


That's what we took! Royal Carribean. I can't recall the name of the ship, but it was nice.

I'm SOOO glad I didn't listen to my freinds that kept telling me how 'awful' a cruise was. They went on and on about how miserable it was, but we had a BLAST. I had no complaints...except for not figuring out room service til the last part! haha. The buffet line was like Christmas shopping, I had 80 year old lady pushing me aside for the last Bagel! ound:ound: I'm like SHEESH...I would've given it to you. lol

Kara


----------



## Lina

Just thought I would share... I laughed so hard, I cried! I think it's awesome though some of my family might have a heart attack if I ever tried to pull this off.


----------



## Thumper

That's FUUUNNNNYY!!!!! LOL!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Lina that is really funny, they obviously are a very "fun" couple. My poor Grandfather would have died if we had done that!!


----------



## Leslie

It definitely changed the mood, didn't it??? Funny stuff!


----------



## Jane

That's awesome! C'mon, Lina! You can do it!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow. I love this thread. I really enjoyed looking at everyone's wedding photos. The dresses, the locations, all of them are beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava

I've seen a few "first dance" videos similar to that one, but that's the best by far. I love it! LOL!!

This one isn't quite as good as the one you posted, especially since the starting music doesn't seem to be their style, but you can tell that this guy likes to dance!


----------



## marjrc

Whoa! what a neat dance!!! Definitely not your typical wedding dance. Good for them!


----------



## Lina

I thought I would share the Save the Dates that a close friend of mine drew for us (she is a cartoonist). I am SO excited about them! They are getting printed out on over sized postcards so the first image is the front and the second is the back. Our last names are blacked out since this is a public website after all. 

What do you guys think?

Forgot to add... if you click on the image it gets bigger so you can see it better.


----------



## Havtahava

That's great, Carolina! I love the uniqueness of them. Brilliant!


----------



## Jane

I love it! Especially that you included "Kubrick the Dog"!


----------



## Poornima

This is such a fun thread! Lina, I loved your selection of the wedding dress. It is so elegant...more like Grace Kelley and Audrey Hepburn. The wedding venue and the website is lovely. Enjoyed the cartoon, it was so cute to include Kubrick. Thanks for sharing your special moments with us.


----------



## ama0722

I love it! How can we not since the center reminds to fed the dog!!! What a creative and fun save the date card!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Those are really great, very creative. Is she doing your invitations, too?

Because my DD's wedding was at the beach, so it was a beach theme. She made her save-the-date cars (she a graphic artist). Then she found the cutest invitation - a little boy and girl on the beach holding a seashell. The caterer made her ice sculpture to replicate the invitation.


----------



## mckennasedona

Lina, they are great. I love that you are adding a bit of whimsy and fun (and that you are including Kubrick). Some weddings traditions are way too stuffy for my taste. Your "save the date" cards are perfect.


----------



## marjrc

It's so cute, Lina! I love it. What an original idea!

Are "save the date" cards common? I've never heard of them before! So you send these prior to sending invitations, I gather. Neat!


----------



## Lina

So I needed to share again! I went dress shopping today and I found my dress! I am SO excited about it, it's not lace but it is a light chiffon and it looked so beautiful on me, I just had to have it. My sister said I look like a Greek Goddess in it, I'm not sure about that, but I did love it!  Oh and the model bothers me in these pictures, but what do you all think of the dress?

Sorry about the small picture sizes... If you're interested in seeing the larger images, go to pronovias.com and look up the Manuel Mota collection. It's dress 03 named Carla.


----------



## Lina

Oh and here's a color image of the dress.


----------



## Havtahava

OH CAROLINA!!! That is heavenly. That is going to look so perfect on you too. Oh.my.gosh. Spencer is going to faint! I can hardly wait to see your wedding photos now.

Oh. In my haste I forgot to congratulate you on finding such a beautiful gown. Congratulations! It's perfect.


----------



## juliav

Lina,

The dress is absolutely goregous and I can't wait to see the pictures of you wearing it.  I bet you are so happy you are done with dress shopping!


----------



## ama0722

I love it to! I love the way the back is grouped and hangs as well! How exciting- I think having the dress makes it feel like it is actually happening!


----------



## Beamer

Lina..

Ohhh la la..........very nice dress! I knows what I likes, and I like it! 


Ryan


----------



## Lina

Thank you so much you guys! I am so in love with it too!

Ryan, it's good to hear a man's point of view on the dress as well. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Very unique and so beautiful .. I hope you fiancee does not log on this thread as it looks like we let the cat of of the bag so to speak ..
I am sure you will look radiant on your special day ..
Have you picked your shoes and hairstyle ?? Just curious !!


----------



## mintchip

WOW! Great dress I know you will look fabulous!


----------



## judith

just beautiful!


----------



## Lina

Cosmosmom, actually Spencer has seen a picture of the dress I bought as it was the first dress I fell in love with online and I showed it to him. He is the definition of a stereotypical man and has forgotten what it looks like already. Plus, every time I would show him a picture and ask him how he thought it would look on me his answer would always be "I can't imagine what anything will look like on you unless I see it on you."  I'm not worried at all about ruining the surprise of the look on the day.


----------



## Laurief

Lina was so mad last night, I saw your post, but was unable to get on to the forum to see the pics for some reason!! I could not wait till this am to see it.

It is FABULOUS!!!You are going to be such a gorgeous bride!! So so so pretty!!


----------



## pjewel

Lina,

The dress is absolutely beautiful . . . and it does look grecian. It should look elegant as you walk down the aisle, the flowing fabric trailing in the back. It's getting closer now. Before you know it your day will be here.


----------



## Brady's mom

That is a beautiful dress. I am sure you will look absolutely stunning!!


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Lina, I love it. It's a grecian style, isn't it? I love how it flows. Can't wait to see you in it.


----------



## Lina

Yes it is a Grecian style dress! I am thinking about putting my hair up in a Grecian style like in one of the attached pictures. I think it would look really good with the dress (and on me!). I love the hair wrap too! My hair trial appointment is on March 15th, so I hope we can come up with some good ideas.


----------



## Posh's Mom

cool lina. i love the grecian idea. we shot a wedding that incorporated a grecian look into their day. the bride's dress wasn't really grecian inspired, but the attendant's maids had that feel, as did the bride's hair, even her cake tied in the theme. you can check it out at my photo/video blog here.

need a wedding photography-video team? we travel and i'd love a trip to n.y.! posh and kubrick would be bosom buddies for sure.


----------



## Laurief

WOW Those hairstyles are gorgeous and would look great on you!! I like all of them, I hope you find the perfect one!!


----------



## Lina

Amy, I love your wedding pictures! Very cool.  Unfortunately I already have a photographer booked. She was the first one we booked after the venue as I fell in love with her pictures about a year or two BEFORE I got engaged, LOL. If you are interested in seeing her pictures, angelicaglass.com is where to go. But thanks for the offer and the cake inspiration! I might have to borrow that one. 

Thanks Laurie! I am really getting into my hair at the moment and love the look of the Greek updos.


----------



## SMARTY

The Hair the Dress you will be a knock out Bride. Thanks for including us.


----------



## Lina

New updates on the wedding... we're 3 months away which is CRAZY how fast it's gone by, and I'm pretty much done with all the big vendors. The only things left are small details that I need to just sit down and do since the large majority of them are do it yourself projects. I'm starting to print out my invitations right now, and that's definitely not fun, but I will persevere! 

The reason for this post, though, is that I wanted to share with you all the GORGEOUS engagement pictures that our wedding photographer (Angelica Glass) took of us before we went to Europe. The photo shoot was so much fun and she really made us both feel at ease. It was great to take the pictures before the actual day and both Spencer and I now feel much much better about getting our pictures taken at the wedding! :biggrin1:

The pictures won't attach for some reason, so if you want to see them, go here:

http://carolinaandspencer.com/index.cfm?fa=photo&albumid=88977&type=display#

Hope you guys enjoy them as much as we did... Angelica is awesome!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow Carolina - those are fantastic photos of you and Spencer. Although I was surprised there wasn't at least one of you two and Kubrick! LOL Again, absolutely fabulous. I can't wait to see the wedding pictures. Three months is going to fly by....


----------



## irnfit

Wow, 3 months. The time is going to fly. Now that all the big stuff is done and you are finishing up the small things, I have to give you my advice. Once your wedding day arrives, try to enjoy it. 

Assign someone to take care of the last minute details in case any little problem arises. You shouldn't have to deal with it. So pick a family member or friend you can trust with all your details to take care of things for you. We were very fortunate to have the best people at the venue who took care of us at all times. It is your special day and you should have the time of your life.


----------



## mckennasedona

I love the photos Carolina. I especially like the black and white ones but they are all terrific.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Great photos Carolina! You'll be busy the next 3 months. Try not to get too stressed. Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great photos Lina. I was thinking the same thing as Lisa "where is Kubrick?" I guess you should always have some photos of the two of you sans kids!


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures, Carolina. congratualtions and all the best for the wedding preparations!


----------



## Lina

Thanks all! Oh and, LOL, Kubrick was not in the photo shoot. We did want pictures of just the two of us since we don't have many and Kubrick definitely has plenty of pictures of himself by himself and with others.


----------



## Lina

So another wedding update and this one is a biggie: our invitations are going out tomorrow!!!! :whoo:

I printed them all out myself and put them together myself. My sister did the drawing and I put it all together on Photoshop. I LOVE them, really, and am so excited to get them out there! 

I made the second picture bigger so it's better to see it. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## mintchip

Lina those are great!!!!


----------



## Beamer

Lina, Very nice invitations! Really like your engagement photo's to! For some reason I have not seen this thread for months!

Ryan


----------



## dschles

Great job on the invitations. It must have taken a lot of time to create and assemble.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina the invites look beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Lina, I adore those invitations and the wedding sounds so elegant. A Friday evening at a unique time. (If I read it correctly). Do share all the details. I should probably start reading from the beginning of this thread to catch myself up.


----------



## michi715

Great photos, Lina! Good luck with the invitations


----------



## irnfit

Great job Lina. They're lovely!


----------



## maryam187

Nice job Lina, makes me want to eat chocolate right now!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Congratulations!!! Best of luck to you both, and Kubrick! (Love his name!)


----------



## marjrc

Carolina, that invitation is gorgeous!! Very elegant and in keeping with your theme. Beautiful work.


----------



## juliav

They are beautiful.


----------



## ama0722

Lina that is great and wow, you did it yourself! You should be very proud. So now, all of us on the forum make the guest list right <BG>


----------



## Lina

Thanks for the invitation compliments all! They were a pain to make, but so worth it as many of our guests have already called to say how much they love them and we've already got two RSVPs back in the mail! So exciting! 

I had one more thing to share which I am SO happy about! A while ago I ordered these cake toppers to be made and now they are done! In case you haven't seen us, these are miniature Carolina, Spencer and, of course, Kubrick! I sent her a picture of my dress, my hair (yes it will look like that!), and told her what my flowers will look like. Spencer is wearing the same color shirt and tie as in the miniature and Kubrick is of course Kubrick. She had pictures of all of us and I love love love love love how they came out! My mom says this is the coolest part of my wedding so far, LOL. She keeps saying: Look, it's a doll version of you! She looks just like you! 

Hope you enjoy our cake topper!


----------



## mintchip

*Adorable!!!*


----------



## irnfit

Lina, that is just too cute. I love it. I can't wait to see your cake. Have you picked one yet?

My daughter found a really cute cake topper, but then used my Mom and Dad's topper, which was 60 yrs old. It was so nice, because my Dad had just passed and it was like that little thing was representing him.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow Carolina, those cake toppers are to die for - they are wonderful. I'm sure they'll be the hit of the wedding (other than the bride and groom of course). FANTASTIC!


----------



## Lina

Thanks all, I also think they are fantastic! 

Michele, I would have loved to use something from either my mom's or my grandparents' wedding but none of them had a wedding! They all just got married in court with no reception so everything needs to be new. That's great that your daughter was able to use your parents' topper! As for the cake, we still haven't picked it out. It's included with the food and everything so we won't decide on it until we decide on the food (in about a month or so).


----------



## juliav

Lina,

The toppers are fantastic!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Those are the cutest things I've ever seen! What a great keepsake.

Congrats!


----------



## ama0722

Those are so cute! What a nice cake topper to cherish!

Amanda


----------



## isshinryu_mom

... sneaking in....

I'm late to this thread, but just wanted to say what fun I've had going through it seeing your wedding choices and watching the anticipation build. Love EVERYTHING....... but those cake toppers... oh my, they are so fun! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh. my. gosh. Carolina, those cake toppers are fabulous! I just love those. I really like how creatively unique they are, and yet, they are YOU! How cool is that?

Your invitations came out perfect. I love it.

I thought I had commented on the engagement photos earlier, but it looks like I left without posting. I really enjoyed them. You two are making some very special memories and I love how you are sharing them with us. 

(Could I type that I love it any more than I have? LOL! I love it all!)


----------



## Leslie

Lina~ It looks like you're planning the most wonderful wedding imaginable. I love the engagement photos. I'm so impressed w/the invitations (WOW! You made them yourself, what talent!) and those cake toppers are about the cutest things I've seen.

I'm glad things are going so well w/the planning. Thank you for sharing it all w/us. You're such a sweetie! :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom

Lina,
I love the invitations!

And the cake toppers are fantastic!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Whoa. Now those are COOL !!! Oh my gosh, Lina, they are adorable!!! How unique and so very creative. I'm not surprised though. You have a knack for that and I know you will have a fantastic wedding. Just remember to have fun, o.k.? It's a night for you and Spencer to remember for years to come. 

I have to add to everyone else's comments that I am so very glad you are sharing with us. This is fun! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

Lina,

Where did you get these made? My sister in law is getting married next Sept! 

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Thank you so much everyone! I'm so glad that you all are enjoying the updates. I love being able to share with all of you! 

Ryan, the woman who makes them is actually Canadian! :canada: Here's her website: http://www.nicolewong.com


----------



## Beamer

OK, I know this sounds rediculous, but I think I know her! lol!!! 
Her friend list is blocked on FB, but I'm sure I know some of her friends. to funny.. 

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Ryan, so it IS true that all you Canadians know each other! :suspicious:


----------



## Beamer

LOL... well yeahhhhhhhhhh... lol... she does live in my city... I know lots of people that went to her school and pretty sure I have met her before.. friends of friends


----------



## BeverlyA

Lina,
Thank you so much for sharing all your beautiful wedding plans with us. They are all just so fabulous! I'm so excited for you!

Beverly


----------



## Lina

So things have been speeding up here in wedding land. I don't think there's been a single weekend without a wedding related thing for the last month or so. Although this week will definitely be the busiest yet, so I hope it goes well. I had my dress fitting last Wednesday and the dress looked beautiful! I am SO happy with it. I won't post a picture of me wearing it, but here's a picture of me showing off my shoes. They are SO comfortable and they look awesome, if I do say so myself. The picture quality isn't so great as this was taken with my iPhone in not so great lighting conditions... but here they are:










My mom was also SO awesome and made me a card box!!! It's so beautiful and I love it. I was going to buy some crappy box, so it's so great she decided to make me one.


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOVE the shoes! I completely understand, when we got married 2 years ago my shoes cost more than my dress! I still love them. :biggrin1:

Your mom did a wonderful job on the card box, it's beautiful.


----------



## Lina

Ann, I love my shoes but they were actually not at all that expensive! I bought a BUNCH of shoes from Zappo's to try on ranging from $50 to $400. Wouldn't you know that the $50 pair not only looked the best but was the most comfortable? So I actually look on it as a bargain too. :biggrin1:

Oh and I think we need to a see a picture of your gorgeous shoes!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

In that case they were "almost free"! That's what I always tell DH! Now he looks at what I bought and says, "I know, I know...almost free!" ound:


----------



## mintchip

WOW! Great shoes--comfortable and beautiful :whoo:
PS- I see where you get your talent from. That box is amazing


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, Carolina! I'm so excited for you. Everything is coming together! I love your shoes and your mother is a gem for making the card box for you. It's beautiful!


----------



## Me&2Girls

I absolutely adore those shoes Carolina - wow what a bargain and comfortable too! I love that you won't show a photo of you in the dress yet. I just loved what you showed us earlier so I know you're going to be the most BEAUTIFUL bride in New York city.


----------



## irnfit

Pretty shoes and they look comfortable. Can't wait to see you in your dress.


----------



## Lina

Glad you all like the shoes! They need to be appreciated more than the dress at least once. 

I'll pass all of your compliments onto my mom. She wasn't sure she liked the box... she claims she was sick of it, so it'll be good for her to hear that others like it too!

I worked on the escort cards today. Since we're doing a movie theme, I wanted to show that on the escort cards. Our table names are named after movies so we picked our favorite quotes from the movies to put on the escort cards as well. What do you guys think? My sister thought they were really clever and fun, but I wanted some other opinions on it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

You're so creative! With all of the preparation you've done this should be an amazing day for you and your DH to be! :biggrin1: Enjoy every moment!!!


----------



## Diana

Carolina-
I love the bling on those shoes! They are gorgeous!
And those escort cards are so clever, what a wonderful personal touch. It will be a great conversation piece for all of your guests!


----------



## ama0722

Oh I love the little touches so far! You have to be so excited and a bit exhausted right now! I just told DH I want to get married again. We were unpacking and there was a big box of little wedding things I kept  Time flies!


----------



## michi715

Lina, the shoes are beautiful and so is the card box your mom made! You guys are SUPER creative!

Btw - we are so looking forward to having Kubrick over again, he was a wonderful house guest!


----------



## Lina

Thanks all! I'm glad you guys like the escort cards. They are a pain to make, but really add a personal touch, I think.

Amanda, I think you should get married again... that's what vow renewals are for! 

Michele, Kubrick says he's very much looking forward to staying with you. He was SO tired when he came home Saturday night that he just crashed. Here's a picture my sister took of him when we got home that night. He had a great time and you and Alan are so wonderful for taking care of him then and again during the wedding!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Lina, those shoes are so pretty and that box your mom made! Very, very nice. I see that creativity runs in the family. I really love those escort cards... had no idea what those were called 'til now and I've been to 50 weddings!! LOL 

You are no doubt running around like mad, but it will all be done eventually and just remember to HAVE FUN. It's your wedding, girl, enjoy yourself and don't worry, 'k?


----------



## jabellar

Congratulations and Best Wishes, Lina!

Sorry for the shameless plug, but if you're still looking for Bridesmaids dresses or a good "Trash the Dress" outfit, our company is offering $99 or less dresses...

http://www.bridesmaidsbyjump.com

I would really love to hear your input on the website, and products - this has been a pet project of mine since December...


----------



## jabellar

As a recent bride, I havta show off my wedding pictures, too!!!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/jabellar/FinishedWeddingPictures#

I'm the one who couldn't stop crying/smiling..


----------



## jabellar

Lina said:


> Thanks Kimberly! I'm way too excited about the venue, but I think that's a good thing since it is my wedding after all.
> 
> I hope this is not faux pas, but I just worked on our website (it's not done yet, but almost there) and wanted to share it too! Please feel free to tell me to stop wedding talk and I will! I think I'm so excited because it's still the beginning of wedding planning... at least that's what I hope!
> 
> http://carolinaandspencer.com


Very cool website - you guys look very happy!

Congratulations again!


----------



## KristinFusco

Carolina,

I am so excited for you, congratulations on your big day being almost here!!!!!!! It goes by too quickly, be sure to take a distinct moment during the reception to pause and absorb it all, that was the best advice any of my girlfriends gave me.

BIG HUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

We took the easy way out and got married by an Elvis impersonator in Las Vegas. I saved all the planning for our 3 week honeymoon to Europe.

Lina, when is the big day?


----------



## marjrc

jabellar said:


> As a recent bride, I havta show off my wedding pictures, too!!!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jabellar/FinishedWeddingPictures#
> 
> I'm the one who couldn't stop crying/smiling..


What a gorgeous family you have!! Loved looking at your wedding pics. You make a beautiful couple.


----------



## havaluv

Just going through this thread and admiring all your beautiful choices and special touches, Carolina. It's going to be a beautiful wedding! You must be so busy right now preparing! :grouphug: So excited for you and wishing you the very best!!!!!


----------

